# Clapham North Deep Shelter - Nov 2009



## Els (Nov 11, 2009)

Rather than re-write an extensive history of this site all the relevant info can be found here. On leaving, whilst ascending the spiral stairs, I wondered how many other Londoners had made this climb after a raid wondering what would be waiting for them on the surface. 

Pics...

It's a deep one...






Going down...but looking back





At the bottom...





Shelters were split in two by a floor - here is the above...





...and the below...





Down some more steps...





...we find a broken fan. Just above was the air intake fitted with an identical working fan (v loud)...





Finally stairs to the seconds exit...Right at the bottom...





...next level...





...right at the top...





...looking down.





Fin.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Els that's some great photos the first one gave me vertigo just looking at it.Was this an official visit as I noticed the lights were on.


----------



## Els (Nov 11, 2009)

Unofficial.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 11, 2009)

really nice set of pics bet it was a bit nerve racking


----------



## statler (Nov 11, 2009)

I see there has been some tagging and vandalism (im sure that fan was attached?) allready since I visited last month


----------



## losttom (Nov 12, 2009)

Great set of pics


----------



## mc_nebula (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm going to get ripped for this, I know, but its sad that this site is now being posted on public forums. The site has been open for 6 months and the owners show no signs of sealing it. It would be tragic for damage to occur to such a site.

And Statler, I don't remember the tagging either, or the fan being disloged...


----------



## Speed (Nov 13, 2009)

The fans allways been on the floor, theres two. Dont remember the tagging either.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 14, 2009)

Great photos 
I must find places to go exploring in my hometown (London), I know there are hundreds.


----------

